

Ask HN: How much should developers fees increase to keep up with demand?  - curiouskat

Developers often undercharge for various reasons. And as demand rises with the developer shortage, it's likely developers won't raise their rates fast enough to follow demand.<p>What should developers fees be to meet demand, and how much should they increase every period to follow demand?
======
karmajunkie
my rule of thumb: if 20% of your customers don't back at your rates, and
you're probably not charging enough. But there's something to be said for
keeping the pipeline full, so that's why a lot of us undercut the market
slightly.

